# Pre-Heresy Fully Themed Word Bearers List



## Words_of_Truth

I've based this list on the units that appeared during the early part of _First Heretic_, when after reeling from the Emperor's sanction they come upon a world which in fact worships the Emperor as a lightning god. 

The only two things, not quite accurate is the addition of an additional assault squad and the sergeant of the outrider squad isn't mounted on a jet bike.

I'm hoping to expand it to 2k points by adding the Mechanicum battle robots if they release them, if not I may attempt to convert them using dreadnought talon rules to count as the robots and a techmarine as the tech priest.

Was wondering what you think and whether it could be at all competitive?

*Serrated Suns Chapter, 7th Assault Company*

*HQ*

Argel Tal, Captain 7th Assault Company (Legion Champion) - Artificer armour / Master crafted power sword / Refractor field / Jump pack - 140
(with Torgal Assault Squad)


Chaplain Xaphen, 7th Assault Company - Refractor field / Artificer armour / jump pack - 125
(with Malnor Assault Squad)


*Troops*


Torgal Assault Squad (x10) - Melta bombs - 300

Malnor Assault Squad (x10) - Hand flamer - 260

Badur Assault Squad (x10) - Hand flamer - 260


*Fast Attack*

Dagotal Outrider Squad (x6) - Melta bombs / Sergeant / Power fist / Plasma pistol x2- 270


*Heavy Support*

Vindicator _Firestorm_ - Auxiliary drive / Extra armour / Armoured ceramite / Dozer blade - 145


Total - 1500


----------

